# سلة التفاحة وعاء مقياس الزيت عصارة الصوص فرشاة الدهن والكثير لمطبخك من متجر ميمي مول



## ميمي مول (12 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 

نقدم لكم اليوم أدوات المطبخ من ميمي مول الأسعار جدا معقولة

بالنسبة للتوصيل للمنازل متوفر في المدينة المنورة ب15 ريال للمشوار داخل حد الحرم 

و 20 ريال للمشوار خارج حد الحرم 

وشحن يومي لباقي مدن المملكة عن طريق شركات الشحن الزاجل وشتيوي وفيديكس والبريد السعودي 

وغيرها من الشركات حسب طلب العميل 

نسعد بتواصلكم معنا عبر *الواتس اب* أو بالاتصال على :

*للنساء : 0568002970*

*للرجال : 0568006945*

ونتشرف بزيارتكم لمتجرنا المتواضع والتسوق ومشاهدة باقي الأقسام على الرابط :

*www.meme-mall.com*​

حسابنا على الانستقرام : mememall​

والان مع منتجات المطبخ من ميمي مول​

[COLOR="Red"]قطاعة الطماطم شرائح[/COLOR]

السعر 10 ريال





أطباق متعددة الاستخدام
يحتوي الكيس على 6 أطباق 

السعر 10 ريال





آلة الصب 

السعر 40 ريال





الحنفية السحرية
تعمل بالبطاريات

السعر 25 ريال





بخاخ الليمون

السعر 10 ريال





براية الجزر 

السعر 7 ريال





حافظة الكب كيك 
عبارة عن ثلاثة أدوار كل دور يمكن وضع فيه ثمانية قطع مناسبة جدا للرحلات والمناسبات

السعر 70 ريال





ستاند الكيك المربع

السعر 50 ريال





ستاند علب البهارات 

السعر 35 ريال 





سلة الفواكه تفاحة

السعر 15 ريال 





وعاء مقياس الزيت 

السعر 20 ريال 





شواية التوست اليدوية

السعر 40 ريال 





سليكون أكياس الشاي 

السعر 7 ريال





عصارة الصوص 

السعر 10 ريال 





فرامة الورقيات

السعر 37 ريال





فرشاة الدهن 

السعر 20 ريال





طقم سكين الحفلات
الطقم مكون من ثلاث سكاكين بثلاث مقاسات مختلفة

السعر 50 ريال للطقم 





مزين الفواكه 

السعر 20 ريال 





سليكون الكب كيك 

السعر 11 ريال





سليكون الكيك المستطيل

السعر 11 ريال





سليكون الكيك وردة الجوري

السعر 12 ريال





صفاي البيض 

السعر 3 ريال





صفاي الشاي والأعشاب 

السعر 3 ريال 





صفاي المعلبات 

السعر 5 ريال






طنجرة التقديم أشكال فواكه

السعر 38 ريال





فرامة الثوم

السعر 10 ريال 





قشارة الخيار والجزر 

السعر 10 ريال





قطاعة الطماطم 

السعر 10 ريال 





قلم تزيين الكيك

السعر 8 ريال





قوالب الايس كريم
العبوة الواحدة تحتوي على 6 ايس كريم

السعر 8 ريال 





كأس خلاط الكابتشينو 

السعر 10 ريال





كأس خلاط الكابتشينو ستيل 

السعر 50 ريال





كفوف تقشير البطاطس 

السعر 20 ريال 





كيس حفظ الأطعمة 
تحتوي العبوة على 20 كيس 10 بالحجم الكبير و10 بالحجم الصغير

السعر 7 ريال





مبشرة الشوكولاته

السعر 8 ريال





مقص البيتزا 

السعر 15 ريال 





مقص الخضار 

السعر 15 ريال 





مقص الكيك 

السعر 10 ريال 





ملعقة القياس
ملعقة لقياس 5 ملم من أحد الطرف والطرف الاخر 15 ملم تحتوي على مغناطيس في المنتصف وبالتالي يمكن الصاقها بالثلاجة

السعر 5 ريال





منظم المعلبات 

السعر 20 ريال





واقي الحرارة سليكون

السعر 6 ريال للحبة






وعاء مقياس الزيت الزجاجي 

السعر 20 ريال 





سلة غسيل الأرز 

السعر 10 ريال 





سلة غسيل الخضار 

السعر 6 ريال



​


----------

